# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Parametros de salinidad en agua y suelo para establecer Vid var. red globe

## carlos cordova

HOLA  
Estoy interesado en invertir en uva red globe, cuento con unas tierras en Casma, Ancash. Para irrigar estas tengo un pozo de caudal 30lt / seg y el agua de este tiene 3.9 dsm de salinidad, no c si es posible con esa agua poder irrigar una plantación de vid, o si usando un patrón salt creek mejore el problema, o si hay alguna manera de mejorar el agua derrepente con dispersante de sales. Espero me puedan aclarar las dudas gracias de antemano. 
Saludos 
Carlos Córdova 
Pd: Felicitaciones por tan buena pagina.Temas similares: Uva red globe para Pulpa Artículo: Minag busca establecer tarifas de agua razonables para concesión de proyecto Chavimochic Calidad de agua para Palta Hass, Uva Red Globe y Maracuyá Parametros de calidad Mango de exportacion Reforestan mil hectáreas de Tocache para conservación del suelo y aprovechamiento maderable

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Hola Carlos: 
Tu agua definitivamente tiene contenidos de sal altos para el cultivo de la vid. Efectivammente, sólo utilizando patrones salt creek cabría la posiblididad de tener éxito en tus planes vitícolas.  
Yo pondría ahora mismo una parcela experimental con 100 plantas injertadas sobre patrones salt creek para ver cómo funciona. Si las plantas llegaran al alambre en el próximo verano, estarías en condiciones de instalar tu parrón. En cambio, si las plantitas sufrieran por quemaduras de sales, yo descartaría instalar el parrón. 
Suerte con tus planes, y si tienes más dudas estamos para ayudarte. 
Gracias por utilizar AgroFórum

----------


## FEDERICO

Estimado Carlos realmente como lo indicado el nivel de salinidad del agua es alta para un cultivo de vid que tiene como nivel critico cerca de 1.5 dS/m, habria que probar con patrones resistentes y ver su respuesta, en el caso de que la salinidad este en el agua no se puede retirar con productos, existen productos que se aplican pero para dispersar las sales en el suelo pero no para retirarlo del agua. Otra alternativa de ser posible es mezclar agua para tener un agua de mejor calidad pero a veces no se puede no se si es tu situación. Lo otro que ayuda nutricionalmente es trabajar con fuente nitricas no amoniacales y niveles altos de potasio y calcio.

----------

